# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته علوم کامپیوتر

## Parniya

برق پدر و ریاضی مادر علوم کامپیوتر هستند ! پيشرفت سريع علم كامپيوتر و گسترش روزافزون كاربرد آن در تحقيقات علمي،  صنايع، اقتصاد پزشكي و غيره ، ضرورت دستيابي و بهره برداري هر چه بيشتر از  اين علم را آشكار مي سازد. ايجاد چنين دوره اي در جهت پي ريزي علوم  كامپيوتر و گسترش آن در جهت خودكفايي علمي و تكنولوژيكي كاملاً ضروري و  موثر مي باشد.
ذكر اين نكته ضروري است كه در رشته علوم كامپيوتر بيشتر اصول علمي و  مباني رياضي و ساخت و به كارگيري كامپيوتر مورد توجه قرار مي گيرد. 
دانشجويان  اين رشته بايد آگاهي جامع از نظريه هاي علمي موجود در علوم كامپيوتر داشته  باشند تا بتوانند دانش كامپيوتر را در حل مسايل بنيادي علوم كامپيوتر به  كار گيرند.

ماهيت

دوره كارشناسي رشته علوم كامپيوتر يكي از دوره هاي آموزشي در نظام آموزشي عالي است كه به منظور تحقق اهداف زير ايجاد شده است:


- كسب آگاهي جامع از نظريه هاي علمي موجود در علوم كامپيوتر به نحوي كه  دانشجويان مفاهيم اين علم را درك و نظرات عميق آن را بالقوه كسب نمايند.
- آماده سازي دانشجويان و فارغ التحصيلان براي بكارگيري دانش كامپيوتر در حل مسائل بنيادي علوم كامپيوتر.
- ايجاد پايه هاي علمي و تخصصي لازم در تعريف دقيق مسائل و پي گيري، حل و  اجرا در مراحل طراحي، پياده سازي و اثبات منطقي صحت آنها جهت كاربردهاي  كامپيوتر.
- انطباق با روند تحولات علمي، تكنولوژيكي و اجتماعي در رابطه با كامپيوتر.
- ايجاد - ديدگاههاي كلي و وسيع در رابطه با مطالبي كه امكان بررسي عميق آن در دوره كارشناسي ممكن نمي باشد.
پيشرفت سريع علوم كامپيوتر و گسترش روزافزون كاربرد آن در تحقيقات علمي،  صنايع، اقتصاد، پزشكي و غيره ضرورت دستيابي و بهره برداري هرچه بيشتر از  اين علم را آشكار مي سازد. ايجاد چنين دوره اي در جهت پي ريزي علوم  كامپيوتر و گسترش آن در جهت خودكفايي علمي و تكنولوژيكي كاملاً ضروري و  موثر مي باشد.

توانايي هاي جسمي، علمي، رواني مورد نياز و قابل توصيه


تسلط و علاقه به رياضيات شرط اول موفقيت در رشته علوم کامپيوتر است.  رشته علوم کامپيوتر با علم رياضي بسيار در ارتباط است، به همين دليل  دانشجوي اين رشته بايد پايه رياضي قوي داشته و بتواند با استدلال رياضي با  مسائل برخورد نمايد، همچنين در الگوريتم نويسي که يکي از اساسي ترين گرايش  هاي اين رشته است مهارت کافي داشته باشد.

دانشجوي علوم کامپيوتر بايد به رياضيات علاقه مند و مسلط باشد. چون  رياضيات به طور گسترده اي (از منطق گرفته تا آمار) در اين رشته مطرح ميشود.  در ضمن دانشجوي علوم کامپيوتر بايد اطلاعات عمومي خوبي داشته باشد و پس از  فارغ التحصيلي نيز از مطالعه و تحقيق دست نکشد. چون، دانشجوي اين رشته در  طي تحصيل تنها اطلاعات پايه اي و کلي را فرا مي گيرد؛ اطلاعاتي که به او  ديد و جهت مي دهد. اما اگر فردي بخواهد در بازار کار حضوري فعال داشته  باشد، بايد خودش تلاش کند و هيچ وقت به مطالعه و تحقيق پشت نکند.


نکات تکميلي


تفاوت رشته مهندسي کامپيوتر با رشته علوم کامپيوتر چيست؟

بطور کلي در غالب دانشگاههاي مهم دنيا فارغ التحصيلان علوم کامپيوتر در  دو مکان تربيت مي شوند. يکي در دانشکده فني يا در دانشکده مهندسي برق يا در  دانشکده مهندسي کامپيوتر است که بيشتر جنبه هاي سخت افزاري و همچنين طراحي  و ساخت و نگهداري و الکترونيکي را شامل مي شود. ديگري در دانشکده هاي  رياضي تحت عنوان علوم کامپيوتر تربيت مي شوند که سعي مي شود افرادي که توان  طراحي و تجزيه و تحليل سيستم ها، برنامه ريزي، طراحي شبکه ها، تحليل داده  ها، توليد نرم افزارها، بانکهاي اطلاعاتي، انجام محاسبات علمي، طراحي  الگوريتم ها، برنامه نويسي، طراحي شبکه ها، توليد نرم افزارها، بانکهاي  اطلاعاتي، انجام محاسبات علمي، سيستم هاي هوشمند، امور انفورماتيکي و غيره  را دارند تربيت شوند که بطور وضوح اين نوع مهارتها نيازمند داشتن فکر قوي و  دانش رياضي مي باشند. 


وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر


فارغ التحصيلان رشته علوم کامپيوتر مي توانند در آزمون کارشناسي ارشد  اين رشته يا رشته هاي مهندسي کامپيوتر به ويژه مهندسي نرم افزار يا رشته  رياضي کاربردي شرکت کنند.

رشته هاي مشابه و نزديک به اين رشته


با توجه به واحدهاي ارائه شده در اين رشته، مشابهت زيادي بين اين رشته و  مهندسي هاي کامپيوتر نرم افزار و سخت افزار ديده مي شود. همچنين تا حدودي  با رشته هاي مهندسي برق و علوم رياضي در ارتباط است. 


آينده شغلي و بازار كار


فرصت هاي شغلي فارغ التحصيل علوم کامپيوتر در مقطع کارشناسي شباهت  بسياري با فارغ التحصيل مهندسي کامپيوتر گرايش نرم افزار دارد اما در مقاطع  بالاتر، فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته بيشتر به حل مسائل تئوريک مطرح شده در  علم کامپيوتر مي پردازند. همچنين در يک قانون کار استاندارد، به ازاي هر  چهار نفر مهندس نرم افزار کامپيوتر به يک کارشناس علوم کامپيوتر نياز است  تا مديريت گروه را بر عهده بگيرد. در ضمن انتخاب راه حل مسائل و حل آنها،  همچنين تقسيم الگوريتم هادر بين چهار نفر مهندس نرم افزار و در انتها جمع  کردن قسمت هاي توزيع شده بر عهده فارغ التحصيل علوم کامپيوتر است.
در کل نقش فارغ التحصيل علوم کامپيوتر به عنوان مدير و هماهنگ کننده  بسيار مهم و قابل توجه است و به همين دليل دانشجويان اين رشته دروسي در  زمينه اصول مديريت، مباني اقتصاد و رياضيات (علم رياضي در تحليل مسائل و  انتخاب بهترين روش براي دستيابي به هدف بسيار مؤثر است) مطالعه مي کنند.

پيش بيني وضعيت آينده رشته در ايران


 فارغ التحصيلان رشته علوم کامپيوتر نقش بسيار مهمي را در توسعه کشور  خواهند داشت. زيرا با در نظر گرفتن پتانسيلي که در آنها با توجه به مواد  درسي و موضوعات مربوط ايجاد مي شود مي توانند در بسياري از مراکز بزرگ  صنعتي و مراکز تحقيقاتي و سازمانها و شرکت ها و وزارتخانه ها وظايف مهمي را  بر عهده گيرند و با شرکت در پروژه هاي مهم نقش باارزشي را به ويژه در بعد  نرم افزاري، محاسباتي، انفورماتيکي، اطلاعاتي و ارتباطاتي و برنامه ريزي  داشته باشند. در ضمن فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته مي توانند حتي براي کشور نه  تنها اشتغال ايجاد کنند، بلکه ارزآوري خيلي خوبي هم به ويژه از طريق توليد و  فروش نرم افزارهاي علمي، آموزشي، تحقيقاتي و محاسباتي، براي کشور داشته  باشند. همانطوري که بعضي از کشورهاي پيشرفته هم اکنون ساليانه چند ميليارد  دلار از اين طريق درآمد ارزي دارند.


منبع: Cstacs.blogfa

----------


## Parniya

********************
منبع: قلم چی

----------

